# Greetings from Colorado



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

I've lurked here for a while and posted to a few threads. Thought is was time to introduce myself and say hey to everybody.

I got real interested in haunting when I worked as a sound tech at Knott's Camp Snoopy in the Mall of America (Bloomington, MN). Camp Snoopy started out as a 'satellite' theme park of Knott's Berry Farm -- also known as Knott's Scary Farm during Halloween. We used to haunt the park and had a great haunted maze. I used to do all the sound for the park and the maze. It was a blast. I also got to work with some very talented scenic designers, painters and mechanical engineers. Some of them had come from the Farm and had worked on their haunts.

I left Knott's in '97 to pursue a career in IT but Halloween haunting stayed in my blood. I started doing a yard haunt when we bought our first house in '99. The first year amounted to a boombox playing an eerie soundtrack in our entryway, a borrowed fog machine so the ToTers would get hit with a little fog when the door opened and some cobwebbing around the front door. 

It has grown since then. Every year I added a few things. I'm still mostly into atmosphere -- lights, sound, fog. This year I'm adding a thunder/lightning storm and a scare created with a clip from the BigScreamTV DVD.

I look forward to sharing my projects and learning from what I've concluded are some very talented haunters on this forum. It's nice to know I'm not alone in my Halloween haunting mania.

Cheers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Mixman!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, mixman, good to have you here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the family Mixman!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome Mixman from Littleton!! We are the Roses in Denver's S. Wash Park!!! We're pretty new to the forum too - but even in this short time it has been a really great experience on here! Hope you enjoy it! 

Do you have a website that we can link to from ours?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to HF, mixman!


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Darkrosemanor -
I don't have a website yet. It's on the list of things to do. Of course it's a long list....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome mixman..
that list will be geting longer and longer


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome mixman! Glad to have you here! I am sure you will find lots of ideas and will have lots to offer to those of us too! Looking forward to seeing some pics. Before Turtle gets on here........."WE LOVE PICS"!!! (he-he...hi Turtle when you read this!)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheers Mixman!! - Happy Halloween & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Mixman!!!!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

